# Using VAG-COM on the Eos



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

PanEuropean (hi Michael!







)asked me to stop by here to provide a brief introduction for usage of VAG-COM on the Eos. First of all, VAG-COM is diagnostic software for VW/Audi vehicles, which runs on a Windows PC:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/index.html
Some of the things people use VAG-COM for include reading and clearing fault codes (i.e. finding out why warning lamps are illuminated), setting up various options in the vehicle (like rolling the windows up and down using the remote), as well as datalogging (how much faster is my car after it was chipped)?
Anyway, the Eos is based on the Mk5 platform so it shares quite a bit in common with the Mk5 Golf (Rabbit), Jetta, Audi A3 and even its kissing-cousins, the B6 Passat and New Mk2 Audi TT. All of those vehicles use CAN-Bus diagnostics, which is explained here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/canbus.html
For use with the Eos, you'll need to use the latest version of VAG-COM (currently Release 607.3) along with a genuine Ross-Tech HEX-USB+CAN, HEX-COM+CAN, or Micro-CAN. The HEX-USB+CAN and HEX-COM+CAN work with all VW/Audi models from 1996-2007 (including the Eos of course) while the Micro-CAN only works with vehicles based on Mk5 technology (Eos, Rabbit, Mk5 Jetta, etc). 3rd party hardware doesn't work at all with the latest software nor with CAN-Bus vehicles so the real deal is the only way to go.
Anyway, pricing and information can be found here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
Your Eos has a ton of different control modules (computers), many of which are detailed here:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...1F%29
There's also a VAG-COM forum on VWVortex:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=510
And feel free to ask if you have questions. BTW, here's a pic of the Eos we had in our booth at the AAPEX/SEMA show this year:


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Using VAG-COM on the Eos ([email protected])*

Andy - 
Is the roof controller on the CAN-Bus? I did not see a block for it - maybe 3D special functions?
Richard
P.S. - it would be nice if Ross-Tech decided to carry the Bentley DVD for the Eos. Then those of us who already have our VAG-COms can get the discount










_Modified by owr084 at 5:22 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Using VAG-COM on the Eos (owr084)*

You should be able to access the controller for the top in Address 26: Auto Roof in the Comfort/Conv. tab:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
It should look something like this:
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 255 A HW: 1Q0 959 255 A 
Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0512 
Coding: 0655360 
Shop #: WSC 00020 
I'll have to check into the DVD.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

I tried to VAG my EOS last night, and the VAG got NO response from the car AT ALL.... ?? :-(


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

Jonathan:
I noticed your comment to that effect in a post you made here: Using a VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool on an Eos. So, let's follow basic 'Principles of Troubleshooting' that would apply equally to the Eos itself, using a diagnostic scan tool on an Eos, or fixing a toaster.
*1)* Does the diagnostic scan tool you have work on a different Volkswagen - any other VW, of any model at all? You need to determine the answer to this first, because that then puts you into the Boolean decision _"Is the problem with my diagnostic scan tool, or with my computer?"_
*2) *Have you completed the initial setup and communication testing routine that is necessary the very first time you use a VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool? This involves configuring the software so it knows where the cable is attached (serial or USB port, etc.). Have you installed the USB drivers in accordance with the instructions on the Ross-Tech web site?
*3)* Have you checked the 'frequently asked questions' section of the Ross-Tech website (www.ross-tech.com) to see if your problem has been addressed there? Have you downloaded and read a copy of the VAG-COM user manual from that same site?
*4)* Are you using a genuine Ross-Tech cable interface that you purchased from Ross-Tech, or, did you buy a Chinese knock-off from eBay? If you have a genuine Ross-Tech cable interface, then Ross-Tech will provide you with free telephone support (but, please RTFM first).
*5)* FWIW, I have a VAG-COM and it works just fine on an Eos.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Using VAG-COM on the Eos ([email protected])*

By the way, for all of you Eos owners who are new to the Volkswagen world and might be thinking "What the heck is a VAG-COM?"







the answer is sort of simple: It is software - an application that runs on a Windows based computer - that emulates the exact same functions as the software that your VW dealer uses to diagnose and program your car when it is at the dealership.
Below are some pictures that might explain things a bit better. It is a really neat tool. It is not inexpensive (ca. $250 USD or so), but neither is a good quality torque wrench. A VAG-COM is a professional grade tool, not a toy. If you would like to see how one works, just find an enthusiast in your neighborhood who has one - folks who own one are usually quite happy to help others out. The normal etiquette is that if you have some tweak carried out by a fellow enthusiast who has a VAG-COM, you give them a small gift (bottle of wine, etc.) for their trouble, because they will probably spend at least an hour with you showing you how everything works.
For those of you in the Toronto area - I have a VAG-COM, and will be in Toronto from today to Jan 3 2007, so just send me an IM if you want to get together. No bottle of wine for me, thanks, I am a non-drinker.
Michael
*Volkswagen Diagnostic Scan Tool plugged into my Phaeton*








*VAS 5051 booting up*








*Where a VAS 5051 or VAG-COM connects*
It's a two second job to connect the 5051 or VAG-COM to the vehicle. No dis-assembly is required.








*HEX-USB Cable for VAG-COM Software*
_The large connector plugs into the vehicle OBD connector shown in the photo above. The little connector on the other end is a standard USB connection and it plugs into your laptop. The cable is very high quality._








You load the software into your computer, just like Microsoft Word or any other similar application. You then use the genuine Ross-Tech cable to connect to the car. The genuine Ross-Tech cable contains the 'dongle' (software key) that fully enables the VAG-COM software. The software itself can be downloaded directly from Ross-Tech, same way you would download software from Microsoft or any other software company.
For more information: How does one go about getting a VAG-COM?
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Using VAG-COM on the Eos (PanEuropean)*

If you are interested in exactly how all the different computers inside your car operate, and how they relate to each other, there is a post that explains the process here: VAG-COM & VAS addresses for VW Control Modules. That post is in the Phaeton forum, but the information is generic and is applicable to all VWs. The controller addresses (e.g. 01 is the engine, 03 is the ABS brake system) are industry norms, so they will be the same on any car. VW tends to use the same controller identification numbers across all platforms, so, if the vehicle electrical system control module is referred to by its VW reference number of 'J519' on a Phaeton, it will likely have the same reference number on an Eos, Touareg, or Golf, assuming the electronic architecture of the car is similar.
Michael


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Using VAG-COM on the Eos (PanEuropean)*

thank you Michael and Ross-tech for the helpful posts on this.







(non-alcholic for Michael)
Paul


----------

